# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Rinovimi i programeve (Software update)

## Flori

http://www.apphit.com/http://www.filehippo.com/http://www.filecluster.com/

Mund te shikoni se cili nga programet qe ju keni ne pc ka nxjerr nje version te ri.

Ju rekumandoj te instaloni versionin me te fundit te Windows Live Messenger 9.0.

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Shikoni kete website {faqe interneti} eshte shume e vleshme dhe mund te gjeni gjithcka ne te cilen kekoni.

http://www.majorgeeks.com

Shpirt Njeriu

----------


## benseven11

Nje faqe tjeter per te pare versionet  e reja te programeve eshte versiontracker.Ka per Windows dhe Mac.
SUMo 2.3.6.62,nje  program qe monitorizon dhe tregon cilat programe ne kompjuter kane nevoje te azhurnohen.
http://www.kcsoftwares.com/index.php?home
Ne program pas instalimit klik ne automatically detect.Pastaj klikohet ne
check for updates.Pas skanimit shikohen rreshtat e rezultateve.Rreshtat me Ok jane programe qe skane nevoje per update.Rreshtat me shenimin update available tregojne qe programi duhet azhurnohet ne nje version me te ri.Program i lezetshem.

Nje program qe skanon kompjuterin dhe gjen cili driver ka nevoje per update
Radarsync http://www.radarsync.com/
Radarsync instalon edhe nje toolbar te vetin qe mund te hiqet duke hapur hijack this dhe fut shenjen e v-se katroreve te rreshtat me radarsync.
Te programi pas skanimit klik ne linksat details.Do hapet nje dritare.Klik ne install update dhe fillon shkarkimi i drajverit version i ri.

----------

